# Blanks from Greenwood UK Cherry - Help Please



## Pen turn (Jul 2, 2013)

As I am relatively new to penturning, I thought I would ask my question here as everywhere I have researched seems to provide contradictory advice.

My neighbour has today cut down a Cherry Tree (Flowers with white Blossom) UK Tree. I thought it was a waste and I should take advantage of preparing the wood for future pen blanks. I have purchased some "End Sealer" today in preparation.

My question is - Whats the best way to prepare the trunk for future use.

A - Cut into pen blank sizes - seal end grain - dry
B Cut into Manageable logs  - seal end grain (leave bark on or off)???

Your advice would be very much appreciated.

My second question - I believe there are two types of Cherry Tree, Fruit and Flower. I think this is the Flower variety is this still suitable for pen blanks.

Thank you to anyone that can provide me with some advise.

Cheers Simon :laugh:


----------



## bellringer 75 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pen turn said:


> As I am relatively new to penturning, I thought I would ask my question here as everywhere I have researched seems to provide contradictory advice.
> 
> My neighbour has today cut down a Cherry Tree (Flowers with white Blossom) UK Tree. I thought it was a waste and I should take advantage of preparing the wood for future pen blanks. I have purchased some "End Sealer" today in preparation.
> 
> ...



I have a load of cherry and the best thing to do is to cut it to size then seal it with wax i have done a load with this and it worked for me


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 2, 2013)

First off, Welcome to the group Simon. Now on to your questions.



Pen turn said:


> As I am relatively new to penturning, I thought I would ask my question here as everywhere I have researched seems to provide contradictory advice.
> 
> My neighbour has today cut down a Cherry Tree (Flowers with white Blossom) UK Tree. I thought it was a waste and I should take advantage of preparing the wood for future pen blanks. I have purchased some "End Sealer" today in preparation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pen turn (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you "Bellringer 75" and "D.Oliver"  thank you for your comments. 

D.Oliver I think I will do as you say, cut them at 1 inch pen blanks and then leave a few logs for possible bowl Turing in the future. I have never done a bowl as yet, but something I do intend to do, so they will come in handy for practicing. 

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Sandy H. (Jul 2, 2013)

For clarification, would you coat the blanks *all over* with sealer (or wax or other) after roughing to 1" x 1" x 6" pieces, or just the ends? I also would like to try using some of the lumber we cut, even if it isn't exotic.

Sandy.


----------



## bellringer 75 (Jul 2, 2013)

just the ends


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know how others do it, but i just dip the last 3/4" of each end into the sealer.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 2, 2013)

Blanks and other pieces that are green that are straight grain, get sealer on the ends. If it is highly figured or burl, where grain runs in many different directions, it is common practice to seal the entire piece. This results in a MUCH slower drying cycle.


----------

